# Need a better ATO solution



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey there!

Right now I'm using a float to trigger the solenoid on my R/O unit for my auto top off. Unfortunately, after buying a new R/O unit, the noise is unbearable. It is buzzing and vibrating all the time. If I shut off the water, or shut the valve before the float off completely, it stops, so....I believe the float is not creating enough back pressure to trigger a hard shut off.

Thus, I believe I need an electric, or hard physical solution. I do not use a pump. The R/O unit is hooked up to the water supply and fed directly into the sump. So, the cheaper solutions that use a pump are not an option. I REALLY do NOT want to spend $250 on a Tunze Osmolator after spending $200 on the R/O. Any suggestions for a cheaper solution?

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I would look into the float valve as shutting the valve prior to the float stops the vibration/hammering. 

The float valve may have a very slow leak reducing the back pressure enough to affect the ASOV. If you have a KENT or CoraLife float valve, they are notorious for slow leaks as they age if SW is in constant contact with the seals, IME. Shine a flash light in the area of water in the sump where RODI water enters. If there is a slow leak, you will see the streaks of differing water densities.

Start there as that would be the cheapest fix if that is the case.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

OK, cool. I bought a new eShopps float and thought that would be better than using the old one. I may try swapping the old one back, if I still have it.


----------

